# hey lyft my car has puke, how about you respond to my emails



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Because I can't afford to clean it. And I've had no jobs since, unless lyft pax like puke smell.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> Because I can't afford to clean it. And I've had no jobs since, unless lyft pax like puke smell.


Oh lord...don't ever wait -clean it yourself asap if you can't pay someone else! Masks and gloves are cheap! Seat/carpet replacements are not. Ammonia or hydrogen peroxide make good shampoo (spot test hidden area for color fads)


----------



## J.J. Smith (Sep 26, 2014)

I have an inquiry into Lyft from two weeks ago - repeated the email last week - about cancellation fees due. No response. At least Uber gets back to you.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

lyfts support for drivers is worse than dealing with tech support from india and can barely understand you..


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> lyfts support for drivers is worse than dealing with tech support from india and can barely understand you..


POST #4/@Lyft4uDC: I can't even ima-

gine how backed up Regurgitation
Mitigation Reimbursement will get 
after the Thousands of Drivers/On-
Boardees that Won't Qualify for
last week's Impossibly Short 5 Day
Double(2×$1000)Spiff Challenge
start Filing lawsuits and Going
Medieval on "Poor John" the Zim!


----------



## sdrivingman3122 (Nov 18, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> Because I can't afford to clean it. And I've had no jobs since, unless lyft pax like puke smell.


you should go to the lyft office in person in arlignton. you can talk t someone peronsally there.

man if that puke in your car has been in there that long, it's going to be might hard to get rid of that smell. even if they interior steam it.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

well i got in contact with lyft and now they are going after the pax. I feel bad for pax but the friend puked and thus shes at fault.

also, lyft kept their word on a few weeks agos hourly guarantee and I expect to get $65 deposited in this coming weeks pay. so yeah, hound em and wait for them to respond, but it works.

now if I can only get my friend to hassle lyft for the 1k sign up and the bs littering/not hired for that...


----------



## sdrivingman3122 (Nov 18, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> well i got in contact with lyft and now they are going after the pax. I feel bad for pax but the friend puked and thus shes at fault.
> 
> also, lyft kept their word on a few weeks agos hourly guarantee and I expect to get $65 deposited in this coming weeks pay. so yeah, hound em and wait for them to respond, but it works.
> 
> now if I can only get my friend to hassle lyft for the 1k sign up and the bs littering/not hired for that...


just got email from lyft that I'm getting a 1k referral. gotta love lyft


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I decided not to work after 2 am long time ago. Now I am correcting it to 1 am. After 10 pm they are ALL drunk. After 1 am your chances to get puke in your car are very high.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

7Miles said:


> I decided not to work after 2 am long time ago. Now I am correcting it to 1 am. After 10 pm they are ALL druances to get puke in your car are very high.


I try to be home by 12am. Taking them to and in between the different hotspots is enough for me. 
I was sitting at home after a great day today, got an Xl from folks who X'd earlier. I had told them if they picked up 2 young kids (after their drinking) they would have to go XL. So I was up for the fare as I knew it was to be local. Pull up, a new adult in the group with the kids, she was loaded. For the first 15 minutes I was worried. Made me not regret chasing the 6.2 surge downtown Shamrock fest and at the mini Coachella fest.


----------



## J.J. Smith (Sep 26, 2014)

Chasing a big surge and taking chances on drunks messing up your car - another consequence is that you are out of production for a day or so. If a day's production is $120.00, is it worth chasing a 4X surge that might be a trip to the next bar 1/2 mile away?


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

this is my primary concern with driving lyft towards the end of the night. I feel more confident ubering knowing that any puking messes will be handled by uber in a very timely manner, which is the one peace of mind drivers can get from them.


----------



## J.J. Smith (Sep 26, 2014)

UberOne said:


> this is my primary concern with driving lyft towards the end of the night. I feel more confident ubering knowing that any puking messes will be handled by uber in a very timely manner, which is the one peace of mind drivers can get from them.


My one experience with Uber on this issue, I do agree, but it was a bit of fight. Even though Uber says they will pay for lost income and even though I documented through its records what "lost income" was, they only gave me another $15.00 on top of the cleaning fee of $100.00 which I documented. Three-thousand trips with Uber and only this one incident. No experience with Lyft on this, but of the three inquiries I have made with them, the first dating back three weeks, I have had no response.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Dude my pukers have been 10pm pukers. Lol


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Honestly I've quit driving almost. Lyft screwed me over on referral money, Ubers shit rates suck it makes no sense.

Then lyft has the courtesy to tell me the pax who is charged cleaning fee (and its not even a full fee especially to that I need) complained. No shit Whitlock, I'm driving and you kept distracting me.

But hey lyft, you can take my shitty 4.79 and 100 rides home and I'll maybe do uber with my 4.9 and 490 rides.


----------



## Ez-Russ (Oct 31, 2014)

What is the Lyft safety and trust team?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> well i got in contact with lyft and now they are going after the pax. I feel bad for pax but the friend puked and thus shes at fault.
> 
> also, lyft kept their word on a few weeks agos hourly guarantee and I expect to get $65 deposited in this coming weeks pay. so yeah, hound em and wait for them to respond, but it works.
> 
> now if I can only get my friend to hassle lyft for the 1k sign up and the bs littering/not hired for that...


How much are they going to give you? My first two pukers paid $250, though i believe $100 of that was actually from Lyft because it was paid in 2 installments with the $100 coming first. I had a Puker last week and they only gave me $150. That doesn't cover my lost time because i missed out on the best hours of the night, plus i had to clean it myself because all the car washes were closed due to rain. I spent over $30 on cleaning supplies alone.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

7Miles said:


> I decided not to work after 2 am long time ago. Now I am correcting it to 1 am. After 10 pm they are ALL drunk. After 1 am your chances to get puke in your car are very high.


I'm getting 1 Puker on average every 400 rides, so 0.25% and i drive all hours.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> How much are they going to give you? My first two pukers paid $250, though i believe $100 of that was actually from Lyft because it was paid in 2 installments with the $100 coming first. I had a Puker last week and they only gave me $150. That doesn't cover my lost time because i missed out on the best hours of the night, plus i had to clean it myself because all the car washes were closed due to rain. I spent over $30 on cleaning supplies alone.


What time did the puke take place?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I'm getting 1 Puker on average every 400 rides, so 0.25% and i drive all hours.


 Well that mostly answers what I asked before I read this post Thx. I try to not drive after 12. But then I think I am so old you previusly said my days were done anyway. So certainly too few to **** with puke.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Well that mostly answers what I asked before I read this post Thx. I try to not drive after 12. But then I think I am so old you previusly said my days were done anyway. So certainly too few to **** with puke.


First 3 were at the end of my usual night on Saturdays, between 2-4am, last one was just before midnight on a Thursday, the SEC basketball tournament was in town.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> Honestly I've quit driving almost. Lyft screwed me over on referral money, Ubers shit rates suck it makes no sense.
> 
> Then lyft has the courtesy to tell me the pax who is charged cleaning fee (and its not even a full fee especially to that I need) complained. No shit Whitlock, I'm driving and you kept distracting me.
> 
> But hey lyft, you can take my shitty 4.79 and 100 rides home and I'll maybe do uber with my 4.9 and 490 rides.


I always make a habit of taking the pics within a block of dropping off the pax. They can say all they want, but if you 1 star them, note the puke in your comments and have 2-3 pics of it with time stamps within a couple minutes of the drop off time and with a gps within a block of the drop off, they really don't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

How do I get in contact about a pucker with Lyft..do I leave a comment. how much do they pay? Also how do I upcharge a lyft ride to lyft plus. Uber makes this easy lyft is a cluster ****. Once agin one of the reasons Uber is kicking their ass


----------



## sdrivingman3122 (Nov 18, 2014)

i got my $50 from lyft. im not complaining. even though i paid $120... lyft gave me the $1k guarantee so i'km all good.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> How much are they going to give you? My first two pukers paid $250, though i believe $100 of that was actually from Lyft because it was paid in 2 installments with the $100 coming first. I had a Puker last week and they only gave me $150. That doesn't cover my lost time because i missed out on the best hours of the night, plus i had to clean it myself because all the car washes were closed due to rain. I spent over $30 on cleaning supplies alone.


less than $100, yet I lost out that weekend and a few days. they didn't even bother toc ompensate me for lost time.

at this point lyft can d F themselves. and so can lyft pax. because ive done 4x more rides with uber and have had less shit to deal with than with lyft and their pax.

"we noticed a pattern of inconsisten driving". ok first off, the first one who didn't like my driving is because I didn't know where the F a bar in DC is. I don't go bar hoping/dining in DC. second, the latest pax was annoying as shit, messing with my music/buttons and even my phone. she was utmost a distracting ***** which caused me to nearly miss an exit( after already missing a few turns).

in less than a month of leaving uber, ive had more reasons to drink/rage quit than over 6 months of uber. Lets put this in perspective.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

sdrivingman3122 said:


> i got my $50 from lyft. im not complaining. even though i paid $120... lyft gave me the $1k guarantee so i'km all good.


ive been screwed out of the 1k, get subpar pax compared to uber and a low shitty cleaning fee.

lyft has in one month managed to screw me over than uber has in 7 months. as low as uber pays, im going with them.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I'm getting 1 Puker on average every 400 rides, so 0.25% and i drive all hours.


I love those kinds of stats for comparisons. I'd say similarly.


----------

